# Dorian Yates HIT



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I've read mike mentzers book and it makes sense just don't like the rest part ie wait 7 days before next session regardless of body part.

I've seen the Yates 6 week trainer it seems to make sense, has anyone used it for several months and had success?

How do results compare to 5x5 for growth?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes it works and works well,it's also good when mixed with 5x5 and other methods too,as it is hard on the body to use year around


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

i use dorians HIT training and love it. found it got me past sticking points in both strength and growth. and like how quick the work outs are using it. suits my hectic life perfectly!!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Link to the Yates HIT routine please?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> Link to the Yates HIT routine please?


Check here mate http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htm


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

expletive said:


> Check here mate http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htm


Cheers bud.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> I've read mike mentzers book and it makes sense just don't like the rest part ie wait 7 days before next session regardless of body part.


So you think HIT makes sense, but the frequency of training doesn't? Then how can the HIT concept make sense to you?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes Yates blood and guts is a good routine mate, had some good results in the past


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

ok if you have empty gym so you can jump from one exercise to the next


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> I've read mike mentzers book and it makes sense just don't like the rest part ie wait 7 days before next session regardless of body part.
> 
> I've seen the Yates 6 week trainer it seems to make sense, has anyone used it for several months and had success?
> 
> How do results compare to 5x5 for growth?


 If Mentzers principles make sense then follow them and adjust your training frequency to whats right for you.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> If Mentzers principles make sense then follow them and adjust your training frequency to whats right for you.


Think if I adjusted mentzers plan it wouldn't be far off Dorian Yates hit.

Going to give it a go in two weeks time see how it goes.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Any links to both so I can compare?


----------



## blackbeef (Nov 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Check here mate http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htm


Yates training is hardcore


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Dorian only advocated HIT as part of a sponsorship deal. In reality he mostly trained heavy weights with sometimes ropey form for an hour or so.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TheComebackKid said:


> Dorian only advocated HIT as part of a sponsorship deal. In reality he mostly trained heavy weights with sometimes ropey form for an hour or so.


Are you fcking serious!!! How is this true and how would you like to back up this claim because from what i have seen of Dorian he is down to earth and honest and he still does HIT training now!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HIT training works and it works well. You can't do it indefinitely however, as it takes it's toll, and it's best to cycle it with less intense techniques to get the best results. I've tried the Mentzer Super High Intensity Training too, many years ago, and this works even better, and your gym sessions only last 10 minutes including your shower lol. You can't train all your body this way all at the same time and I found that training, say Chest and Tri's this way for a month whilst training the rest of your body in a conventional manner worked well. You could then switch to Back and Bi's for a month and so on....


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

HIT works well but as someone has already said its not easy unless the gym is empty . I prefer Dorians program and DC training which is perfect if you train alone


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Are you fcking serious!!! How is this true and how would you like to back up this claim because from what i have seen of Dorian he is down to earth and honest and he still does HIT training now!


Maybe he does from time to time, but plenty of people mix up different training techniques. He just maintains this HIT guru image as a marketing gimmick.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Watching that I now realise I am doing far too many exercises per muscle group! I know some might say "well you aint workin' hard enough!" but I genuinely do, probably why I've been really fatigued of late after a session.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TheComebackKid said:


> Maybe he does from time to time, but plenty of people mix up different training techniques. He just maintains this HIT guru image as a marketing gimmick.


No he has trained HIT all through his Olympia years and still does now there is no maybe about it!! How could it be a marketing gimmick? What possible benefit would there be for him to lie about his training?

You've displayed that you've got no backup to these claims at all so you're just spouting utter crap.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TheComebackKid said:


> Dorian only advocated HIT as part of a sponsorship deal. In reality he mostly trained heavy weights with sometimes ropey form for an hour or so.


Have you ever met Dorian mate or is this hearsay----I have met him and he fookin uses it period!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> HIT training works and it works well. You can't do it indefinitely however, as it takes it's toll, and it's best to cycle it with less intense techniques to get the best results. I've tried the Mentzer Super High Intensity Training too, many years ago, and this works even better, and your gym sessions only last 10 minutes including your shower lol. You can't train all your body this way all at the same time and I found that training, say Chest and Tri's this way for a month whilst training the rest of your body in a conventional manner worked well. You could then switch to Back and Bi's for a month and so on....


Thats a fckin great shout ming my man


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

TheComebackKid said:


> Maybe he does from time to time, but plenty of people mix up different training techniques. He just maintains this HIT guru image as a marketing gimmick.


If you see some of his vids from back in the day called in the dungeon or something hes training exactly the same back then and that was years ago.

Iv trained this way for a year now and made excellent gains.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

There is one thing id like to know what other do tho actually. I tend to cycle this about 6-8 weeks then 2 weeks lower intensity.

Do other people that use this cycle it? Also how do you change it up to lower intensity? I tend to do 3 sets of my 80% of what i was doing.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Done this for a good few weeks and it was great, DYs is the man


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharp161 said:


> There is one thing id like to know what other do tho actually. I tend to cycle this about 6-8 weeks then 2 weeks lower intensity.
> 
> Do other people that use this cycle it? Also how do you change it up to lower intensity? I tend to do 3 sets of my 80% of what i was doing.


It's hard to put a finger on it for me,i just back off when the old body needs it and by as much as it asks,if i am shagged all the time i take a week out,though i have only just started training again this is what i always did and it works well for me.


----------



## Miracle-Man (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been using 'beginning bodybuilding' book by john little. He also wrote the mike mentzer book(s).

Anyway, he speaks about v v slow repetitions. About 8 seconds a rep! Also, about intense, brief and infrequent training. People train too long, too much...too often!


----------

